# Bead Seating



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Hooray. New rear for NAA showed up yesterday from Fed up after nasty email sent. This was.second botched delivery by FedEx in 3 weeks. Travel time by car from Atlanta to Richmond is 4-1/2 hours. Why does it take FedEx Freight 14 days to deliver from same locations? Enough venting. On to question. Got new tire and tube mounted. Lubricated new tire bead and new rim with heavy concentration of Dawn. Everything went well except there is about 12" of the front tire bead that did not pop up and seal at bead slit in rim. I took tire pressure up to 20 psig during pump up, but this portion of tire has'nt come up to final position on rim. Tried pounding on tire thinking some vibration applied to the rubber tire might help. How high can I take the tire pressure to seal the bead without damage to tire or tube? I have not mounted many rears, but all that I have done had the bead seated at 10 psig. All those were 4 ply. This is an 8 ply. Not sure what to do. Don't want to mount on tractor until both beads are fully seated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Ed. Is there not a spec on the side wall that states what inflation not to exceed? I'd deflate the tire carefully and try again to see if a few attempts will set the bead. Tires used to have a warning not to inflate more than 35 psi, I believe, to set the bead. Best have a look on your tire, and be real cautious.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Tire was made in India and could not find any kind of max press label. Tried 3 times, then upped the Dawn content of soap solution. Bead finally seated at 28 psig. I was increasing the pressure 1/2 pound at a t ime. Good thing, my limit was 30 psig.


----------

